# Ti22 | Seats out Detailing! | Stinker Impreza STI UK



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just had to post this as its a bit different to the norm! In for a full interior and exterior 'love up' as the new owner had bought it for the right money but it had been neglected by its previous owner! As well as bad washing, the dog was transported in it a lot....

One look down the side of the seats showed me all I needed to know :










The seats were going to have to come out of this one to get it right.. so out with the airgun and 10 mins later this is what we were faced with:














































Nothing a lot of steam cleaning, scrubbing & hoovering etc can't sort! an afternoon later, here are the afters!





































OK.. on with the front seats.. in this pic the front one is yet to be done, and the rear one is drying:










both clean!










Now just the door cards to do:










Dirt literally dripping off the cards:










Ahhhh. that's better!










Back seats were done as well, but I was just wanting to get it done rather than stop for pics by then!

Then onto the outside!

A little tar..










It wasn't THAT swirly!




























passenger side before:










passenger door done:










Interior finished:










Exterior finished!
































































Finally, we serviced it and it was back with the new owner, ready to enjoy to the full!

Thanks for looking!

James


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

:lol: Love that interior work! Quite a turnaround. Good correction on the paint.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate, looks so much better.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

good job :lol: was a right dog of a motor sorry ill get my coat...


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

That interior look crazy, but great job


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Stunning turnaround overall James, especially that interior!:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

great job!!! absolute cleanup


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quality work, that interior was truly minging, great results on the corrections too, whole car looked fantastic in the afters:thumb:


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent nIce change


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Great job! did you do all that in one day?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Defined Reflections said:


> Great job! did you do all that in one day?


Thanks.. NO, this was 2 Long days! (Typically the day I was steam cleaning it was 25 degrees blazing sunshine and the unit was boiling as well)


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Dogs and Imprezas just dont mix....nice turnaround mate....


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> Dogs and Imprezas just dont mix....nice turnaround mate....


Mine loves it in the back of my wagon.. not sure a saloon would work as well though!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, I have a wagon for that very purpose, but even still in the REAL wagon they never even looked at it.... but that ones gone now....


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Jesus, that was in a right old state. Not exactly a dog friendly car..some people just don't get it :wall:

Cracking work there mate :thumb:


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

top turnaround:thumb:


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Great work although I'm sure you were disappointed you didn't find a few quid hidden under the seats!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Seriously cracking work there,a real nasty back to basics interior sort out,great correction too.:thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Loving that looks like a different car! nice work fella

Chris


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work and great turnaround


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Stunning turnaround on a lovely car.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I love what you achieved with the interior, it looks brand new again. Some great exterior shots as well.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround...


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice, just showed how useful a steamer is, which machine do you use?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work mate


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class finish James


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

wow great effort indeed - 

What did you use to get all the dog hair out? did you get them ALL out


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

What a turnaround. Car looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Ti22 said:


>


 Anyone else notice the ghost in the passengers seat, waiting to goose anyone who parks their backside! :doublesho


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Had to be done and stunning work....:wave:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work fella


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

What a state! Just shows the money the owner could have saved if they came to you before the sale


----------



## remagel2507 (May 2, 2011)

Hate how people let their cars get in that state, nevertheless you have done a cracking job there mate


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

bloody lovely work


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

Brilliant turnaround on an absolutely stunning car there mate - I've always had a soft spot Scooby's :argie:

How anyone can let a car like this get into such a state is beyond me - even our 14 year old family workhorse was in a better way than that interior!


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice finish there.What was the LSP?.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Brilliant mate reminds me when i done exactly the same thing to my 53 plate Sti. The interior is so easy too remove from these things. Imprezas have such a distinct interior smell. Just like BMWs having their own distinct smell. Brilliant mate well done.


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Excellent turnaround. What machine did you use to steam the interior and what products for the exterior correction?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

ryand said:


> Nice, just showed how useful a steamer is, which machine do you use?


Thanks! only a little portable polti. I find scrubbing with APC then steaming gets rid of most things. Will get a more industrial one when this dies but it holds up well!



Stallion said:


> wow great effort indeed -
> 
> What did you use to get all the dog hair out? did you get them ALL out


Hoovering, steaming, scrubbing.. more hoovering! Yes.. they were all GONE!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice job, well done !!


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow awesome work that was disgusting


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent job!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Well done james top work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

now thats just nasty!!!!!!! stunning turnaround job well done!!!!


----------

